# παλιούρα ?



## Ancolie

Η Σούλα έμαθε στο δρόμο. *Παλιούρα,*​ τα πενήντα τρία πατημένα και δε βάζει κώλο κάτω, γυρίζει τους νομούς μονάχη και το χαίρεται"


----------



## Ancolie

Συγγνώμη ! Δεν έβαλα το " (!) στην αρχή, και δεν σας είπα ότι το κείμενο είναι της Καρυστιάνη !


----------



## Perseas

Παλιούρα: επίθετο «παλιός» + επίθημα «-ούρα» με ειρωνική ή μειωτική σημασία.
«Παλιούρα» σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι νέα πια, μιας και έχει πατήσει τα 53, ή ότι κάνει κάτι για πολύ καιρό.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ !


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Perseas said:


> Παλιούρα: επίθετο «παλιός» + επίθημα «-ούρα» με ειρωνική ή μειωτική σημασία.
> «Παλιούρα» σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι νέα πια, μιας και έχει πατήσει τα 53, ή ότι κάνει κάτι για πολύ καιρό.



Για να κάνω μια μικρή διευκρινιστική ερώτηση, το «παλιούρα» της συγγραφέως είναι το ίδιο με το «πάλιουρας» στο θηλυκό; Στο slang.gr όριζουν αυτή τη λέξη (που δεν την είχα ξανακούσει) ως «έμπειρος, ο γνώστης εδώ και καιρό, σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα ... του προσδίδουμε χρόνια εμπειρίας στο αντικείμενο».

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/paliouras_15067

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## apmoy70

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Για να κάνω μια μικρή διευκρινιστική ερώτηση, το «παλιούρα» της συγγραφέως είναι το ίδιο με το «πάλιουρας» στο θηλυκό; Στο slang.gr όριζουν αυτή τη λέξη (που δεν την είχα ξανακούσει) ως «έμπειρος, ο γνώστης εδώ και καιρό, σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα ... του προσδίδουμε χρόνια εμπειρίας στο αντικείμενο».
> 
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/paliouras_15067
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Το πάλιουρας είναι μάλλον το αντίστοιχο γένους αρσενικού. Γενικώς νομίζω πως στα ελληνικά όταν θέλουμε να μειώσουμε κάποιον χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο επίθετα θηλυκού γένους εν είδει απαξίωσης, άρα το παλιούρα της συγγραφέως είναι περιφρονητικό, το πάλιουρας δεν είναι


----------



## Perseas

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Για να κάνω μια μικρή διευκρινιστική ερώτηση, το «παλιούρα» της συγγραφέως είναι το ίδιο με το «πάλιουρας» στο θηλυκό; Στο slang.gr όριζουν αυτή τη λέξη (που δεν την είχα ξανακούσει) ως «έμπειρος, ο γνώστης εδώ και καιρό, σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα ... του προσδίδουμε χρόνια εμπειρίας στο αντικείμενο».
> 
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/paliouras_15067
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Είναι και τα δύο ουσιαστικά της αργκό και έχουν την ίδια σημασία κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το «πάλιουρας» το έχω ξανακούσει, για το «παλιούρα» δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Η «εμπειρία» ή η «γνώση» δεν αναφέρονται ρητά στην προηγούμενη απάντησή μου, όμως υποδηλώνονται.

Edit: cross-posted with Apmoy70


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

ΟΚ, σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο


----------



## Andrious

Υπάρχει επίσης και η αργκό λέξη "παλαίουρας", που χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο στρατό, για να υποδηλώσει τους παλιούς οπλίτες που κοντεύουν να τελειώσουν τη θητεία τους.


----------



## Ancolie

Thank you, Andrious.
I am going to see if this meaning fits with the text I am translating.
I am back from holidays, and have rather forgotten everything about it ! !


----------

